# Can rats get jealous?



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

So I have seven rats..
my heart rat Frosty whom I've had the longest, doesn't get along with any of them but Kate. She literally trys to kill the others.. anyways whenever I play with the rats she doesn't like she sniffs pretty much every inch of my body and sometimes she sticks her fur up and it looks a bit scary, but I know she won't bite me. Is she getting jealous?? I feel bad because I feel like she IS getting jealous but I can't just not play with the others so she'll be happy..


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

If she is separated from the rats she is smelling on you, she is getting defensive/agressive towards them. 

One of my new girls doesn't like the other girls and when she smells them or is around them, she does this. If she is around another rat, then she starts getting really agressive with them. 

It's not jealousy, its agression towards the others. 

Though I do think one of my rats get jealous when I hold one of her other cage mates haha but she's just really clingy.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I think maybe my little Tali gets jealous. I'll take one of the others out and she'll sit and stare at me the whole time. It's all very intimidating. :


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think they can. Whenever I have to give Disney his medicine and I take him out of the cage by himself, Fievel goes absolutely insane, running up and down the tank and glaring at me. I know its not that he misses Disney, because as soon as I go to put Disney back, Fievel practically tramples him trying to run up my arm before I withdraw it.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think they can. I believe Gizmo used to get jealous. When Spike was still around and being stroked when Gizmo was out he always used to dart over and stick his head under my hand that was stroking Spike, or stick his head right next to Spike's because he wanted to be stroked too.

I'd be a bit concerned about the sticking up/puffing up of fur though... as far as I know that's aggression.


----------



## newratmama (Aug 6, 2012)

I think so, whenever I take out ava by herself since they are very curious and I cant handle both at one time mazy tries to climb out the door and when I close it she clings to the walls and today when I was putting ava back I went to give mazy a little scratch and she gave me a tiny nibble, it didnt hurt at all so I tried again and she grabbed by finger with both her paws and tried to bite me again. I am still new to rats and it frightened me so I closed the door but I think she was jealous. she steals whatever treats I give to ava and when they are cuddled up and I try to pet ava or pick her up shewill give me a warning nip,i feel bad but ava needs attention too, mazy will just have to get used to it  idkabout the puffing of fur though, thats does seem very aggresive


----------

